# how many turns is acceptable on toilet drain



## buddy builder (Jul 26, 2009)

i may not know as much as some of these guys on the site but i don't think you are limited to a certain number of turns just that the fittings meet code. if you are going to have a lot and you have the availability and room use sweeping elbows instead of regular elbows. these are a little bigger with "more" of a turn. there might be a number restriction of ell's based on length of pipe but i have never ran into it. thanks, bb


----------



## moegumble (Aug 5, 2009)

*thanks, buddy*

i was going to put a cleanout at that last 90 just in case....the sweeping 90s would not be an issue either....as it is, the only vent i have is a 1 1/2 inch branch coming off of the kitchen sink drain, and that is for the whole system (tub, toilet, 2 sinks and washing machine), so i'm thinking any added vent would also be an improvement...thanks for your answer


----------



## buddy builder (Jul 26, 2009)

you are most welcome. one time i was called to a barn where the deer hunters had put themselves in a commode and lavaratory. it was simple and ran straight out to their custom made septic tank with no vent. the commode would only swirl when flushed. we decided a vent might be the answer. for some reason i couldn't cut the pipe so i was going to cut a round hole at the top of the pipe and somehow cut my hole out at the top of the pipe. i started with about a 1/2" bit to make my initial opening. after drilling the 1/2" hole in the top i went and flushed the commode out of curiosity and "wow" it started flushing fine with just a 1/2" hole in the pipe. so, any more air flow will help. and thank you for thanking me. even though i'm not looking for it, we don't see much appreciating in this world any more. bb


----------



## moegumble (Aug 5, 2009)

*thanks again, buddy*

funny how that little bit of vent worked....No news flash here, but a screen over the vent pipe also keeps the bees from clogging up the vent....not that this has ever happened to me...hehehe....again, thanks


----------



## metx (Dec 24, 2008)

1 90 which is the closet bend .use t y with a 45 and cleanout


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah...a tee-wye (wye with a street 45) will work nicely for a cleanout. Get a female adapter and cleanout plug to go in the end. For any 90 degree turns on a horizontal plane, long sweep 90s are needed. What I usually use is a 45 and street 45 thus making a long sweep 90. (Sometimes just 2 regular 45s depending on the length of my 90 degree offset). This allows better flow and decreases the opportunity for clogs to form.


----------

